# One of my reds thinks he's a bulldozer...



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I often see my largest redbelly, which is about 7" in length, moving gravel with his lower jaw, like a bulldozer. (S)he's the only one who does this. The others are just 4-5" in size, and as far as I know reds are not yet sexually mature at that size, so I'm kinda puzzled why (s)he does that.
Does anyone know what's up with him/her? Is (s)he just horny (there's no territorial behaviour, though), or is there another explanation?

Another question: I don't know wheter the fish I'm talking about is a male or a female. Is anyone able to see it, judging from these pics?




























Anyways, thanx in advance


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Only fortune tellers can tell you what sexual morphism your _P. nattereri_ is (and there are plenty of them out there) by walking in and simply looking at it. You must wait for coloration changes (darkening) and behavior suggesting a male may be present. In your case, this _might_ be a possiblity. Only time will tell.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Oops, nice pics of reds


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my severum does the same thing, I guess they like to re-decorate the way they like things.
I have never been to good at aqua-landscaping anyway :laugh:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

There you go again comparing your sicklids to a piranha lol








Don't worry, someday they'll be on the top scale of life once they evolve (in another billion years)!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

don't know but great looking fish you have there.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, thanks for all the compliments guys (and girls







)!!!

Innes, I would be seriously dissapointed if my reds didn't like the way I aquascaped their tank. Put so much time, effort, and money(!!!) in it, and this the way they thank me ???









Anyone else got an idea about this?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I really have no clue....i would just chalk it up to playing.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> i would just chalk it up to playing.


Well, I must admit that I let him watch "_Bob the Builder_" a bit too often lately :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you never know might just be horny and ready to fish hump one of the others .getting his bed done.got to look tidy for the women.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, he might be horny, but the strange thing is that the other reds are not sexually mature yet (they're all smaller), so why would he bother (I guess he can sense that his tank mates aren't ready for spawning yet).


----------

